#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Trouwen in Nederland en Belgi >  Mijn sebab tot mijn Mektab❤️

## Ihsanexx

Salaam w3alikoum, 

Ik ben in de tijd gekomen om sebab te doen om mijn mektab te vinden In sha Allah. Ik ben opzoek naar mijn mannetje die ik jaren heb moeten missen. Ik ben zelf zorgzaam, sociaal, repectvol, positief, lief, begripvol, maar ook wel soms koppig ingesteld. 

Ik zoek naar een praktiserende broeder die zijn Deen wilt vervullen om vervolgens halal wilt trouwen In Sha allah. Broeder die weet wat ie wilt en weet wat een huwelijk precies inhoud. Broeder die mij dichter brengt tot mijn schepper, en wijze woorden influistert. Broeder die samen met mij door het leven wilt gaan en elkaar versterken in slechte en goeie tijden. 

Ik kan uren verder typen, maar laten we het gesprek verder voortzetten in een persoonlijk priv bericht en dan kan ik mezelf ook netjes voorstellen In sha Allah. Vind jij je zelf hierin terug en denk jij hiermee akkoord te kunnen gaan? Laten we dan Sebab doen naar onze Mektab. 

Liefst, 

Ihsane

----------


## Theman01

Hallo Ihsane,Ik las je advertentie en ik ben erg genteresseerd. Ik zoek het zelfde als jou en ik zou graag met je in contact willen komen.

----------


## Halimahurry

Ben je nog steeds opzoek..

----------


## Theman01

Heey, Ja ben nog steeds geinteresseerd. Leuk dat je een bericht terug stuurt.

----------


## Theman01

Ja, ik ben nog opzoek.

----------


## moes2

Hoi Ihsan ik ben net als jou op zoek naar sebab tot mijn mektab en sta ervoor open om jou beter te leren kennen.

----------

